# Mittenaar-Ballersbach: Unbekannter spannt Stacheldraht im Wald



## HurricaneHenry (24. April 2012)

Dillenburg (ots) -
   -- Während  einer Mountainbiketour entgingen vier Erwachsene und sechs Kinder nur  knapp einem Sturz. Die Gruppe radelte am 21.04.2012, gegen 16.30 Uhr, im  Rahmen einer Trainingsausfahrt im Wald bei Ballerbach (Gemarkung "Die  Hörre"), nahe der Industriestraße. Ein vorausfahrender Junge erkannte  auf der kurvigen Strecke zunächst ein auffällig gelbes Band. Einen  Augenblick später bemerkte er einen Stacheldraht, der in etwa 50 cm Höhe  quer zum Weg gespannt war. Der Biker stoppte sofort und warnte mit  einem lauten "Achtung" seine Kameraden. Ohne das Band, wäre die Gruppe  mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit in den Draht gefahren, was schwere  Verletzungen zur Folge gehabt hätte. Gemeinsam entfernten sie den etwa  sechs bis acht Meter langen Strang. Die Ermittler der Polizeistation  Herborn suchen nun nach dem Erbauer dieser gefährlichen Konstruktion und  fragen: Wer kann Angaben zur Identität des Unbekannten machen oder hat  ihn beobachtet? Wer kann Angaben zur Herkunft des gelben Bandes machen?  Hinweise erbittet die Polizeistation in Herborn unter Tel.: 02772/4705-0  
## Fotos können unter www.polizeipresse.de heruntergeladen werden ## 
Guido Rehr, Pressesprecher 
ots Originaltext: Polizeipräsidium Mittelhessen  Digitale Pressemappe: http://www.polizeipresse.de/p_story.htx?firmaid=56920 
Rückfragen bitte an:  Polizeipräsidium Mittelhessen Polizeidirektion Lahn-Dill Presse- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit Hindenburgstr. 21 35683 Dillenburg Tel.: 	02771/907 120 Fax: 	02771/907 129  E-Mail: [email protected] oder http://www.polizei.hessen.de/ppmh 

Quelle: http://www.presseportal.de/polizeip...sbach-unbekannter-spannt-stacheldraht-im-wald


----------



## 4mate (24. April 2012)

Gehört ins Lokalforum Nord- und Osthessen









Edith: Und wurde von den Sonstigen dorthin verschoben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

